# Detectable warnings on private property



## tim walocha (Sep 8, 2016)

So i know there has been much debate and controversy over DWs.  Much has been debated about what constitutes a compliant DW.  The Scoping provisions are what needs clarification. I am referencing ICC ANSI A117.1-2009 in this post and specifically Section 406.12.  The definition of vehicular way does not specify streets, rights of way, or private drives, (probably intentionally so).  A marked crossing is also defined, however there are no scoping requirements for when a marked crossing is required.  Our state (Virginia) has only published guidelines for when marked crossings on public rights-of ways.  SO, what code or regulation requires DWs between building entrances and accessible parking when the vehicular way is not a public street?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 8, 2016)

It comes down to a "risk management" issue on private property. Given no codification of requirements on private property, "it depends" on you or your insurance carrier and case law to determine.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2016)

Sone state codes require them, some do not. 
When they are required is in the code, how they are installed is in the standards
Many states, like CA, require them in "Hazardous Vehicular Area"
There appears to be no definition or reference data to provide clarity with regard to the term "hazardous" as used in the context of the detectable warnings (DW's) standards. 
The dentition of what is a hazardous vehicle area, is  determined by the AHJ.
Federal Highway Administration defines it as "...vehicle operating speed of 25 m.p.h. or greater through the pedestrian area...."
Not all Drive aisles are hazardous ways


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 13, 2016)

I guess that doesn't mean what the posted speed limit is but what the fastest drivers are doing. That wouldn't even have to be a roadway.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 13, 2016)

Long stretch, put in speed bumps or humps.


----------

